# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Sa femije do deshironit te kishit?

## arbana uk

:buzeqeshje:  Sa femije do deshironit ti kishit?vajza apo djem?

----------


## zANë

Me qe flitet per deshire ateher kater  :sarkastik:

----------


## blerimii

10 femije 7 djem e 3 vajza sepse eshte e mrekullueshme  te kesh nje familje te madhe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Elita]

> 10 femije 7 djem e 3 vajza sepse eshte e mrekullueshme  te kesh nje familje te madhe


Une jam nga nje familje e madhe dhe vertete eshte mrekulli kur mblidhemi te gjithe bashke me raste , smeret vesh kush flet e kush qesh  :buzeqeshje: ,,,  por kur kujtoj gjyshen sa ka vuajtur per ti rritur 6 femije.
Eshte e tmerrshme per femren te rrisi shume femije .

2 femije jane mjaft per mendimin tim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Elita]

> Sa femije do deshironit ti kishit?vajza apo djem?



Ti pse sna ke thene per veten tenda sa femije ke ose deshiron te kesh  :perqeshje:

----------


## arbana uk

....hmmmmm....

----------


## arbana uk

> Ti pse sna ke thene per veten tenda sa femije ke ose deshiron te kesh


Meqe jetojme ne nje kohe te veshtire ku edukimi do kohe dhe kerkesat e femijeve jane te medha mendoj qe per ta permbushur me sukses rolin tim si nene pa anashkaluar detyrimet dhe kontributin tim si grua,bashkeshorte etj,mendoj se 2 femije(VAJZ dhe Djal),jane te mjaftueshem :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Station

Tre...kaq mendoj unë.

----------


## blerimii

> Une jam nga nje familje e madhe dhe vertete eshte mrekulli kur mblidhemi te gjithe bashke me raste , smeret vesh kush flet e kush qesh ,,,  por kur kujtoj gjyshen sa ka vuajtur per ti rritur 6 femije.
> Eshte e tmerrshme per femren te rrisi shume femije .
> 
> 2 femije jane mjaft per mendimin tim


Sikur njerzit te jetonin ashtu siq do duhej qe burri te kujdesej per mbajtjen e familjes dhe gruaja te merrej me edukimin e femijeve duke pasur edhe mbeshtetjen dhe ndihmen e bashkeshortit sdo te ishte aq e tmerrshme te paturit shume femije.

----------


## Izadora

> 10 femije 7 djem e 3 vajza sepse eshte e mrekullueshme  te kesh nje familje te madhe


E vertet qe eshte e mrekullueshme te kesh nje familje te madhe por nje pyetje kisha une :
Do i besh vete keta 10 femijet dmth ti do i lindesh apo 10 femije se i lind dikush tjeter ? 



ps. dy jane mjaft , nje cun dhe nje goce .

----------


## prishtina75

Aq sa i kam, :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

2 do te doja nje djale e nje vajze por kur e mendoj se sa vuan per ti bere ato 9 muaj them te rri kshu si jam  :perqeshje:

----------


## B@Ne

> 2 do te doja nje djale e nje vajze por kur e mendoj se sa vuan per ti bere ato 9 muaj them te rri kshu si jam : p


Vuajtja eshte nje dite ose disa ore mi goc, ato 9 muaj jane mrekulli  :ngerdheshje: 
Dy mire jane , nje çun nje goc ( idealja) por dhe kur ke dy çuna shume mire eshte  :ngerdheshje:  Me shendet te jene , kjo e rendesishmja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Asnje .......

----------


## Brari

cthua..oj qik..

fshije kte cke thene..nga forumi dhe nga mendja..

i hyre qe i hyre punes.. bej 4.. kalamaj..

te rinj ini.. uj kini buk kini cerdhe kopshte kini.. yxhym.. ne sto krevaqis heret..bini..

lol

psastaj.. mendo per francen..

ajo ka nevoj per djem e vajza  shtatlarte volejbolliste ose basketbolliste.. ose kercim se larti-ste..


.. o po qo re..

----------


## Marya

Nje kemi e spo ja dalim dot, tani me  ka futur  ne sherr me gjithe lagjen

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Brari emo mir se nje llaf ishte se nuk e bera fakt te kryer  :ngerdheshje:  
Cthot sverige ????

----------


## Melser

4 femij 2 cuna 2 goca qe te luajn me njeri tjetrin ^_^

----------


## Brari

walk..

sverige mire..
kto dit nje koh e bukur shum..
20-23 grade..
lulet kan shperthyer.. gjelberim qetesi bukuri..gjalleri..
apo sjan xheshur femnat..
pantoll shum te shkurtra.. bluze te lehta..
nje kenaqsi e madhe per syrin..

benzina tek 14 pik pak korona vertitet..

cthot franca..
sa fola me nje mik ne tyskland..
a me rrejti a jo.. tha 37 grad ketu tha ne mynshen..
po plasim tha..

jesh ne paris nje dizaj ndejta 1 jav..
bukur.. ske ci thua..
brodha neper kto vendet historike..po luvri ama ishte mrekullia..
mirpo.. do 4 muaj ta shikosh tamam..
me nje te hyre.. shum pak shijon.. se o burra me i pa shpejt.. pavionet pa fund..
po fitova loto do shkonj ta shoh me nge luvrin e parisin..

zlatani  lunte ne paris futboll..

i bukur ishte parisi..pik..

----------


## inez

cun goc cun.. Qe goca te kete dy vellezer qe ta mbajne mire..  :buzeqeshje:

----------

